# "Parakeet"



## killmaven (Jan 17, 2013)

Acrylic on canvas board


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I really like this one! Great use of color and subject matter.


----------



## killmaven (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks, Chanda. This is probably my personal favorite. I feel like I've come quite a long way since I started about 5 months ago. I have a far better quality and selection of brushes than I did then. I sometimes wonder how I did anything at all with what I had before. I was getting a little discouraged at how quiet this part of the site has been lately. It's GREAT to hear some feedback!


----------

